# Anybody else a Hellsing fan?



## NeoEevee (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't get to talk about this series enough. x3 

So.. yeah. FAVORITE CHARACTERS. Discuss.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2009)

Favorite characters:  Almost every named human without super-powers who has a crowning moment of awesome.


----------



## Cats_Ninelives (Apr 26, 2009)

Meow, 


   Oh yes! I squealed like a little girl when I saw their was a catboy on there! I mean sure he's a Nazi, but he's still a cat boy!!!


----------



## NeoEevee (Apr 27, 2009)

^Ah yes. Schrodinger. x3 Yes, screw the fact he's a nazi, he's extremely cuddly.

I can't really pick out a favorite-favorite character, as I usually find it hard to hate a character unless the author intended for us to hate them and thus characterized them that way.

But if you forced me to pick one I'd say Seras. =3


----------



## yak (Apr 27, 2009)

I've read it, it was good. Was too short and no sequels to make me a fan.
Fun fact - Only after reading The Adventures of Dr. Mc. Ninja was it that I understood that Alucard was Dracula backwards. I'm so unobservative.


----------



## Magikian (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear god yes, I love Hellsing.



NeoEevee said:


> I can't really pick out a favorite-favorite character, as I usually find it hard to hate a character unless the author intended for us to hate them and thus characterized them that way.



Usually if an author makes an antagonist with the intent of making them hated, I only like the character more.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 27, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Dear god yes, I love Hellsing.



This^2


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 27, 2009)

Never saw it, I know :C


----------



## stray wolfy (May 10, 2009)

oh yes...
Hellsing is to awesome not to keep track of
managed to swipe a tshirt at a con about 2 years ago
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1677501


----------



## Incognito (May 11, 2009)

Well...My favourite female is Seras(Cuz shes hott sadly)
And my favourite male character is Alucard cuz hes a fucking nut case whom I can relate to on soooooo many levels.=/


----------



## Incognito (May 11, 2009)

Incidently my name is the same as the main Villan's on the original version of the anime(The one without the Nazi crazy ness)


----------



## Magikian (May 11, 2009)

Incognito said:


> And my favourite male character is Alucard cuz hes a fucking nut case whom I can relate to on soooooo many levels.=/



I call bullshit on Alucard being a nut case and you being able to relate to him.


----------



## Teracat (May 11, 2009)

Schrodinger is the most adorable Nazi ever.

I love the series, the work that the author puts into it (and the resulting STYLE OUT THE ASS) really sets it apart.

Best thing in Hellsing ever: Death by Excessive Grating.


----------



## Incognito (May 11, 2009)

Magikian said:


> I call bullshit on Alucard being a nut case and you being able to relate to him.


1st off : If you ever saw the anime in question you would have seen Alucard go pyscho and start mutilating and ripping them to pieces and thats the deffinition of nut case cause he IS crazy.

2nd off : You don't know me so you would not know if I had anything in common with him or not.


----------

